# Before and after of my engine bay



## gazza_zetec (Jul 19, 2006)

Bit bored at the moment (just waiting to bid on something on ebay), so I thought I'd post some pics of when I did my engine bay a few weeks ago. I used Autosmart G101, hot water, and a sponge lol.

Before:










After:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Good job there fella:thumb: 
Could do with a bit more light to see.
Is that capri?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a nice turnaround.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

That must have been months ago !

I can see a glimour of sun shine !


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

great turnaround


----------



## gazza_zetec (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheers people.

It is a Capri, albeit a baby engined one. On the up side, I just won some brand new genuine Ford mats for it on ebay!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I`m selling off 17 years worth of capri`s spares and panels if you need anything. :thumb:


----------



## Francis (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a great turnaround, is the Autosmart stuff good? Looking for a product to use on my engine bay too..


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Francis said:


> That's a great turnaround, is the Autosmart stuff good? Looking for a product to use on my engine bay too..


Megs super degreaser or AG Engine and Machine cleaner work very well IMO


----------

